# General > Chat Room Events And Meetings >  Yes Caithness - Meeting, Weigh Inn Hotel, Thurso, Friday 7th March 2014, 7pm

## weeboyagee

*Interested in independence?  Intending to vote Yes in the independence referendum?  Wanting to know more?*

*Speakers at the Yes Caithness Meeting at the Weigh Inn Hotel in Thurso on Friday 7th March at 7pm will be:*

Rob Gibson MSP
Christine Gunn, Thurso
Nancy Nicolson, Caithness-born singer and song-writer
Magnus Daid, UHI Student in Renewable Energy, Thurso

Come along and ask questions, add to the discussion or simply listen to the others with questions, opinions and considerations for the up-and-coming independence referendum.

For more information contact: Cllr Gail Ross gail@yescaithness.net or Ed Boyter ed@yescaithness.net

Look forward to seeing you all there!

WBG  ::

----------

